# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  What! No comments on my wilderness book?

## Meatwasp



----------


## RJB

> 


Linky?

----------


## Meatwasp

What does that mean"
  I should have said our book

----------


## CaseyJones

> What does that mean"
>   I should have said our book


have you a link to the book on amazon or goodreads or something?

----------


## CaseyJones

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ince-yesterday

http://www.amazon.com/Impossible-Bey...=vglnkc4812-20

https://www.createspace.com/4447442

----------


## Meatwasp

Thank you Casey

----------


## RJB

Looks interesting.  I'm going to order a some books online in a month or so, I put the book on my wish list.  My family is trying to do what you did.  Feel free to bump the thread to remind me to review it.

----------


## westkyle

> 


Relax Meatwasp; I didn't get it yet.  When I get it, I'll reply here(if I remember) and when I finish reading, I'll give a review.  It had to come across the country to get to me.

----------


## erowe1

All I can say is that it looks interesting. And congrats to you if you're the author. Unfortunately, even if I bought a copy, it would have to be pretty far down my queue of books to read. So, my praise might not be worth much, but kudos anyway.

8 or so years ago I saw the documentary and read the book of Richard Proenneke's time living almost self-sufficiently in the Alaskan wilderness, and they were both really interesting.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Proenneke

----------


## oyarde

> All I can say is that it looks interesting. And congrats to you if you're the author. Unfortunately, even if I bought a copy, it would have to be pretty far down my queue of books to read. So, my praise might not be worth much, but kudos anyway.
> 
> 8 or so years ago I saw the documentary and read the book of Richard Proenneke's time living almost self-sufficiently in the Alaskan wilderness, and they were both really interesting.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Proenneke


 That guy was very entertaining , I say that assuming he is dead , I think he was born around 1915.

----------


## oyarde

> 


Congratulations .

----------


## Meatwasp

Westkyle,
Forgive me for being antsie.  For the last week our satellite has in off for 3 hours a day, 
frankly I am about to kick this computer out the window.

----------


## westkyle

I get the book tomorrow.

----------


## green73

You jerks!

----------


## compromise

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listi...=used&sr=&qid=
$1000? :O

----------


## Meatwasp

ThMy son and daughter in-law is trying to get it off Amazon.at's a fake. Why would someone sell a used book for $1000 when they can buy a new one for $11 something dollars.
My son and aughter -in law are trying to get it off .

----------


## Meatwasp

This is stressing out this old woman out too much. I think i will just rake leaves. heh

----------


## compromise

Ordered it.

----------


## Meatwasp

Amazon said it was a mistake on that terrible price.
 They took it out.

----------

